# Inspired by Mr, Hans Zimmer



## YoungCee (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is A video to a piece of music i did. Which I've shared before. 
Inspired by Mr, Hans Zimmer. 
Enjoy 

Here is just the music i did. 



[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F84756743&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi - this is a c&p from another thread on another forum, from someone else who did the same thing with another Nike ad...

A word of warning: be really careful of what are doing here. You have taken someone else's intellectual property, and without securing permission, are publicly displaying it and using it for your own gain. Technically, this is copyright infringement, which carries a whopping $150,000 penalty. 

Now, is Nike really going to come after you? Probably not. If they do, and you wind up in court, are you really going to get hit with a $150,000 fine? Probably not (at the judge's discretion).

Be careful, and think before you post.

Cheers.


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks. 
I'm aware of the Penalties. Its really not that different from what i see people do all the time.
I don't own the video. I did write the music. And the sound design guy is aware of it as well. 
I've worked with Nike a few times before. I'm Sure i'd be safe but you are correct in stating how careful to be so thanks for that. 

Cee.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 27, 2013)

He's doing free publicity for Nike. Nike should be happy.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 27, 2013)

Dear Guy, It doesn't work like that. We all want to be in control of how we are represented to others, to the public, even our friends. I'm pretty sure even Elgar asked the friends he portrait in his "Enigma Variations" for permission. And that was before the internet!  Even with the best intentions, free publicity is taking away the opportunity of having a say in that matter. And for a company like Nike, who are so protective of their image, who have spend millions and a lot of creative manpower honing an image, this is very important. They make shoes. The only thing that differentiates them from others is their image.

By the way, this is in no way a critisism of YoungCee's track. I think he had fun doing an etude..

But I have to navigate this large corporation jungle on a daily basis, with marketing meetings, etc. and I think it would be helpful to all film composers to understand a little of the common sense of how things work out there.

-Hz-


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 28, 2013)

You're right Hans. I was joking around with my post, I didn't want it to be taken literally. But I agree with the principal. Maybe better keep a video like that for your home and friends.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 28, 2013)

I know, Guy. But I'm always a little surprised by how much that has become obvious to me over the years in this business no one thinks of...
It wasn't meant critically of you. It just made me think...
Hz


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 28, 2013)

Lesson Learned. Glad You All Listened though. 
Appreciate it
Thanks.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 28, 2013)

One thing I don't understand YoungCee, how do you wind up with a 60 sec advertisement? I would except this only if this was the original Runner Nike ad, rather than an exercise. Does this mean you are making money here?


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 28, 2013)

No I'm not making money off it Guy,
It was only a practice. I was looking for People who actually did sound design on Youtube and came across the gentlemen who did sound design for that video, He pretty much found the ad him self and then re did the sound design. He then posted the video online for composers to have " Fun " scoring. Which is what i did. Hans was right about that. lol
But it was only for practice.


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2013)

Should probably un-monetize the video at least. Youtube might flag your account if they pick up on it.


----------

